# Middle Weber 3.23.10



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hit the water about 1 pm and started catching fish in the first hole. Caught 9 there and headed up river. I found plenty of willing fish as usual. Size 14 PN with a size 20 BHHE dropper was the trick with the nymphs. After about 2 hours i found a run that was poppin' with BWO's and the fish were going crazy! I stood in 1 spot and caught 21 browns! Nothing of size except 2 that went probably 15" to 16". Most of them were in the 10" range. I moved up further and found 3 more runs that had BWO's covering the surface. The fish were more than willing to take my size 20 BWO. I quit after the 3rd run and headed home. Total for the day was 39 fish. Whities and browns. Mostly browns this trip. The water is in perfect condition for the time being. It won't last long though. It was 48* when i left the water. 
For the great Taco, i took pictures of EVERY fish i caught up to number 23 and ran out of memory card. I had hoped to post pics from ALL of the fish i caught today just for you. :lol: Next time i will take a second card. When i get a few hours i will start posting up ALL the pics. :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bahahaha nice! Good work up there. I'll need to see the pics to believe it!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Dang, I should have gone to the weber. That is a good day of fishing. I thought the water was too low from the last time I was out there. 
I hit the provo today cause I thought this crazy sky was going to create a BWO hatch. They did hatch, but I could only get 2 fish in 3 hours of fishing.:roll: At least one was a really nice brown. I think my flies were a little too big. I didnt take any pics but I am looking forward to seeing a long line of your pictures from the day........ I know someone else will too |-O-|


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a start. I will post up more later. This brown was the best of the day. I got a couple school kids that were sluffing to take my picture. :twisted: 
[attachment=0:35dkr4ec]best one.JPG[/attachment:35dkr4ec]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a couple LARGER fish to add to the bucket. Caught them on a 3wt. :twisted: 
First one is a 3 1/2'er. The second is a 4'er. I am trying to get pics of the 7'er. 8)


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wooh what kind of fish is that in the last two pics :!: :!: :!:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Wooh what kind of fish is that in the last two pics :!: :!: :!:


Big ones.  
They are white sturgeon. :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Let it go with TACO, you're better than that. Although I do appreciate the humor. :wink: Stick to doing what you do best and don't let the ------- "small guys" detract from your reports, ok? Just my 2 cents.  By the way, good report and am jealous about the Sturgeon. Were they from the Snake?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes they were. I will be back up there next wednesday and thursday with the family. Look for a full report.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hell ya thats bad arse Cant say Ive caught any sturgeon before. Thx for sharing


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Dang, I should have gone to the weber. That is a good day of fishing. I thought the water was too low from the last time I was out there.
> I hit the provo today cause I thought this crazy sky was going to create a BWO hatch. They did hatch, but I could only get 2 fish in 3 hours of fishing.:roll: At least one was a really nice brown. I think my flies were a little too big. I didnt take any pics but I am looking forward to seeing a long line of your pictures from the day........ I know someone else will too |-O-|


It is low and clear but there are areas that it doesn't matter. You need to let me know what your schedule is so i can get you on my stretch. :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish LH2! Those sturgeon are awesome, I would love to catch one someday.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's still not as good as my 63 at Scofield.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> For the great Taco, i took pictures of EVERY fish i caught up to number 23 and ran out of memory card. I had hoped to post pics from ALL of the fish i caught today just for you


Lol I totally believe you, I ran into the same conditions this evening too  BWO's were everywhere! Nice slayin.


----------

